# Outdoor Courts



## brithoops (May 5, 2012)

Do all outdoor courts have nets in America? Or is it 50/50?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It really depends on where you go. Most outdoor courts are poorly managed and the nets they do have are in poor condition, some courts have chain nets, and yes, some courts have no nets because they've withered away to nothing. But probably 80% of courts I've played on have had nets.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd say most courts have nets, but like it's mentioned above, the condition of them can be varying. There are also chain nets as well as rope nets, but I don't see a ton of chain nets.


----------



## ohiohammer (Apr 1, 2013)

The majority of hoops do have some sort of net whether it be nylon or chain. However, on poorly maintained courts that may be no nets.


----------



## tomalter01 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think 50/50 but outdoor courts are much better than indoor courts


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Nothing pisses me off more than an outdoor court without a net. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

Some basketball hoops have the regular nets and some have chain nets. I rarely see a basketball hoop without a net unless it has been abandoned.


----------



## eddie47 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,
basketball hoop supposed to have a standard size, however, some varies. You may read complete detail about outdoor basketball courts.


----------

